# need help with home theater and blu ray asap please!!



## eltone (Jul 16, 2010)

I just purchased an onkyo reciever and im having troubles playing my blu ray player through it.

I have an hdmi master cable going to the tv, my pvr works through the reciever via hdmi, but my blu ray player which is also connected via hdmi only shows a blue screen.

the tv recognizes the blu ray but when I select the input on the tv, it shows "connecting" and then eventually the screen goes blue.

please help me!!!!!!!!!! thank you


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

First things first...hook the BR player directly to the TV to make sure both of those work. If so, you know its the Onkyo.

Then make sure you have the cables connected correctly and the Onkyo set up correctly - through the menus - to take in signals through the HDMI input and send them out through the HDMI output.

If this doesn't work, post back with make and model numbers and exact cable routing we'll try to help.


----------

